# Evidence of length of relationship



## patricerafferty (Aug 29, 2017)

Anyone have any ideas of ways I can prove my length of relationship with My defacto partner? 

We have been together since 14th feb 2016, and started defacto on 1st dec 2016... we live with His mother and we are unable to register our relationship as we are in WA.


----------



## ricaj (Aug 20, 2015)

As far as I know, the relationship should be at least a year old and that you and your partner should sign a statement that includes how, when and you guys first met, your domestic arrangements, and even your future plans.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

One way is to match up photos with hard proof of a date. Like a holiday picture somewhere of the two of you and flight tickets or hotel receipts, as an example. Same with concerts, shows, etc. Get creative here. Should be easy to find receipts through email or bank/credit card statements.

A stat dec from the mother explaining the living situation is good.

What about dated mail to the address? Bank, government, work correspondence with your name and address and some with your partner's name and address? What address did the two of you file taxes under?

What about joint insurance (vehicle, contents, life, private health, etc)? Surely you can find an email confirmation of signing up for these or a dated letter? Even joint memberships like Flybuys or gym memberships or something.

Some people have used screenshots of facebook to show dates. As an example, my partner and I played in a social sports group where we lived, and the group often posted photos after games. We put in a screenshot of the group page that had a photo of us together after a game. Think holidays as well (Christmas, Hanukkah, New Years, etc) as that can show your relationship over time.

These are just a few examples off the top of my head. There have been quite a few threads discussing topics like this that you can pull ideas from as well.


----------



## nabda85 (Oct 12, 2017)

patricerafferty said:


> Anyone have any ideas of ways I can prove my length of relationship with My defacto partner?
> 
> We have been together since 14th feb 2016, and started defacto on 1st dec 2016... we live with His mother and we are unable to register our relationship as we are in WA.


Hi Patricarafferty,

Do you guys have a joint account? My partner and I used the date when we decided to get a joint account together as our official start of de facto relationship (about 6 months after we started dating), and we lodged our application 1 year after we moved in together.

Are there any significant move you did when you decided your de facto date? E.g. putting each other as emergency contact at work, beneficiary in super/insurance, introduction to family members or work managers?

I'm also at WA we registered our relationship with City of Vincent 6 months after moving in together - although we knew it didn't do anything to waive to the 12-month de facto requirement we used it anyway to show our nature of commitment to each other in addition to all other evidence.


----------



## patricerafferty (Aug 29, 2017)

nabda85 said:


> patricerafferty said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have any ideas of ways I can prove my length of relationship with My defacto partner?
> ...


Yes that's the exact same as us! We used to the date of our joint bank account to start a defacto relo also. So maybe under the "length of relationship evidence" heading I could add the letter we got when we opened our account?


----------



## nabda85 (Oct 12, 2017)

patricerafferty said:


> Yes that's the exact same as us! We used to the date of our joint bank account to start a defacto relo also. So maybe under the "length of relationship evidence" heading I could add the letter we got when we opened our account?


Yes, that's what we did, we used the confirmation letter from the bank to show/highlight when the account was opened as a proof of length of relationship evidence.


----------



## leahchristina92 (Aug 8, 2017)

I uploaded pictures onto a word document right from the start of our relationship. I started with a couple pictures from our first date & then our relationship status on Facebook. Included 'Check Ins' from Facebook of our first holiday together & then screenshots of Anniversary & birthday posts for each other & also 'Check Ins' from when he came home to Australia & then when I followed him over here. 
Basically a time line if you will, right from the start of our relationship to when we became De facto. Then a picture from each month of being over here (in a separate word document) and written the date it was taken, who is the in the picture & the occasion. 
We are also living with my partners parents and finding it hard to find evidence for financial aspects etc because of this. That's why I've added whatever I can to the other Headings.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

leahchristina92 said:


> I uploaded pictures onto a word document right from the start of our relationship. I started with a couple pictures from our first date & then our relationship status on Facebook. Included 'Check Ins' from Facebook of our first holiday together & then screenshots of Anniversary & birthday posts for each other & also 'Check Ins' from when he came home to Australia & then when I followed him over here.
> Basically a time line if you will, right from the start of our relationship to when we became De facto. Then a picture from each month of being over here (in a separate word document) and written the date it was taken, who is the in the picture & the occasion.
> We are also living with my partners parents and finding it hard to find evidence for financial aspects etc because of this. That's why I've added whatever I can to the other Headings.


How many photos? on how many pages?


----------



## leahchristina92 (Aug 8, 2017)

ampk said:


> How many photos? on how many pages?


4 pictures on each page & so far, 4 pages but I will probably have another page by the time I submit my application!


----------



## TheFluff (Oct 31, 2016)

Get your friends and family to also include it in their stat decs. You can also write your own stat dec as supporting evidence, including outlinging why you are unable to register your relationship officially.


----------

